

Thoughts on .tel and WebFinger - plaggypig
http://masonlee.wordpress.com/2009/08/20/thoughts-on-tel-and-webfinger/

======
plaggypig
This is a really interesting discussion, spurred by Dave Winer's posts on the
need for a global namespace for dispersing microblogging away from centralised
services:

[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/06/anotherBrickInTh...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/06/anotherBrickInTheCloud.html)

[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/07/tradingOneCentra...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/07/tradingOneCentralizedNetFo.html)

[http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/13/looselyCoupled14...](http://www.scripting.com/stories/2009/08/13/looselyCoupled140charMessa.html)

What's the best way to resolve simple usernames to feeds (and other
endpoints)? .tel? webfinger? i-names? Something else? All of the above?

